# Thinking of getting a Red Bellied Newt-tips/advice pls!



## EmmaLou (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi all,was browsing around my local store where I got my uro from the other week and came across what I though was a fascinating creature labelled as a 'Red Bellied Newt'. Am contemplating getting one or 2 in a few weeks time when we get back from our hols and have been doing a bit of research, am I right in assuming these are the same as fire bellied newts, as this is mostly what my googling seems to return? Also, the bloke in the shop told me they do not need a heater as are fine at room temp, but should be provided with a light similar to that used in a fish tank? Although some of what i've read said as long as they are kept in a well lit room, then there is no need for artificial lighting? If anyone who keeps these little lovelies could just tell me the basics about the set up and care i'd be most grateful, as reading so much conflicting advice can be frustrating, and I wouldn't dream of getting one until I am confident I can provide it with the love and care it deserves :flrt: Thanks in advance, Emma.


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

i have 3 of these beauties, when i first had them my set up was mostly land and then water, as juveniles they tend to spend more time on land. now they are adults i have all water with an island made of larger rocks. they do better at room temp so don't need a heater, i have the aquarium spot lights in my tank as they are in a well lit room. for the filter i have the fluval plus 1, but to lower the currant i've blocked the outlet with a build up of rocks plants etc. newts don't really like fast currants. you don't have to have a filter but if you don't have one you have to do water changes more regualy. the smaller your tank the more water changes you need to do too. they are great creatures too. Tango my biggest newt is so tame he swims to the front of teh tank when he sees me!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/296464-new-newt-set-up.html

link to my set up, hope this helps


----------



## EmmaLou (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks millie moo. What do you feed yours? Blood worms seem to be recommended, or is there a better alternative? What size tank are yours in? Sorry for all the questions, just find it better to find out from people who actually keep them than reading the reams and reams of info on the net.


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

i feed mine live bloodworm, they love it! i keep frozen just incase i run out, but they will only eat the frozen if i hand feed it to them!! lazy...... daphina (don't know if i've spelled that right) is also a good choice, brine shrimp.. they seem to like it all. so do the newts in my pond. 
my tank is 24inches by 12inches by 12inches. i did want a bigger one but my other half said no!! my 3 newts seem happy enough tho. in my freezer i have icecubes which have been treated with tapsafe just incase the water gets too hot.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

EmmaLou said:


> am I right in assuming these are the same as fire bellied newts,


Well honestly without seeing the newts i wont know but the species with the common name red bellied newt is taricha rivularis where fire belly newts are memebers of the genus cynops and hey have quite different care as taricha rivularis is larger more terrestrial and can handle slightly higher temps. but there is alot of confusion around terms like red bellied or fire bellied in the newt world so i would push the shop to find out what the scientific name is


----------



## EmmaLou (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok thanks for the advice, can't really seem to find many car sheets for 'red bellied newts' all seem to be fire bellied so i'll do some digging


----------

